# Gruppen und User (owner einer Datei)



## takidoso (3. April 2007)

Hallo,
Verzeiht meine Bluddybeginnerfrage: Wie kann man in Unix-Systemen die einer Datei zugeordneten Gruppen feststellen?
Vielleicht denke ich da auch falsch, aber ist das vielleicht mit einem Befehl oder einer Befehlsfolge möglich?

Takidoso


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. April 2007)

An die Besitzdaten (und auch anderen Informationen) kannst Du mittels *ls -l* kommen.

```
bash-3.1# ls -l
total 4
drwx------ 2 reptiler users 4096 2006-12-18 22:47 Desktop
-rw------- 1 reptiler users    0 2007-03-27 13:33 music.raw
```
Zuerst kommen die Rechte, dann, wenn ich mich nicht irre, die Anzahl der Verweise (Hardlinks) auf die entsprechende Inode, gefolgt vom Besitzer und der besitzenden Gruppe. Danach kommen dann noch die Dateigroesse, das Veraenderungsdatum und dann eben noch der Dateiname.


----------



## takidoso (3. April 2007)

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Aber können nicht Gruppen auch Gruppen enthalten? Kann man einer Datei die beinhalteten Gruppen auch irgendwie (vielleicht rekursiv) abfragen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. April 2007)

Mir waere nicht bekannt, dass in Unix Gruppen verschachtelt sein koennten, aber vielleicht weiss ich das auch nicht da ich es bisher nie noetig hatte es zu probieren.
Ein User kann natuerlich in verschiedenen Gruppen sein, aber eben nur einer Gruppe kann die Datei gehoeren.


----------

